# Y'all ain't gonna believe this!!



## MKW (May 20, 2007)

Wednesday of last week, when I was bringing my kids home from school, my boy, Andy, said that he wanted to go fishing. The pond is across the street from my house, so I said "go ahead". I put a jerk worm on for him, he loaded up the golf cart and took off. Well, he comes flying back about 3 minutes later with a HUGE fish! I don't have any clue how he did it all by himself, but he did. The bass weighed 8lbs 12oz on my digital scales. This one will be on his wall. Not bad for a 7yr old boy.
Mike


----------



## Just 1 More (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures need to printed and framed and hung on the wall with his mount.. Congradualitions to the young man on a great catch.. and doing without Dad's help


----------



## Will-dawg (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Andy.  Man that thing is a monster.


----------



## pnome (May 20, 2007)

That's great!  Lifelong memory right there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 20, 2007)

man what a fine fishie!  congrats to the young man


----------



## Handgunner (May 20, 2007)

Thing looks as big as he does! 

Men have fished lifetimes and not caught such a fish!  Fine job little man!


----------



## RBoleman (May 20, 2007)

love to see good things happen to kids congrats Andy a lot of people will never catch a fish that bigclap:


----------



## WSB (May 20, 2007)

Congrats Andy!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 20, 2007)

Holy cow!!! I bet he was a nervous wreck. Congrats to the young man. Fine fish.


----------



## shaggybill (May 20, 2007)

I would love to have seen the look on his face as he was reeling that monster in!


----------



## kevincox (May 20, 2007)

wow!


----------



## outdoordon (May 20, 2007)

*Nice fish*

"Give a man a fish he eat's for a day, Teach him to fish and he eat's for life".

Great job young man.


----------



## nickel back (May 20, 2007)

nice one/good job


----------



## bull0ne (May 20, 2007)

When it's meant to be it will happen!  

Congrats to the youngster and proud parents on what might be the biggest bass he'll catch for years to come.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2007)

Great bass!! Congrats to the young man!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 20, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (May 20, 2007)

cool story !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 20, 2007)

Those photos are priceless, and if he was'nt hooked on fishing I'll bet he is now.  Way to go.


----------



## papyol (May 20, 2007)

AWESOME............


----------



## Hoss (May 20, 2007)

Great photos.  Congrats to your son on a great fish and the memories that are going to go with it.

Hoss


----------



## chewie1014 (May 20, 2007)

well, he's ruined now...if you ever need to know where he is, check the fish pond across the road.    Nice catch!  Great job!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 20, 2007)

dang, that is awesome, I'd get a framed picture to put with the mount too


----------



## Mr W. (May 20, 2007)

Yep that boys ruined now. Good job


----------



## leo (May 21, 2007)

*Way to go Youngman*

CONGRATS ANDY

That's a whopper 

MKW, Thanks for sharing this with us  be sure and post the mount pics too, when you get them


----------



## slimbo (May 21, 2007)

Bill Dance in training.  Nice fish.


----------



## 60Grit (May 21, 2007)

Man, he's hooked for life now. It's gonna be hard to top that, but I bet he'll never ever stop tryin..

Great pic and story.


----------



## 850hunter (May 21, 2007)

must have had a pretty good teacher! congrats lil feller, now go catch his brother.


----------



## TallPines (May 21, 2007)

That made my morning. Congrats to the little guy.


----------



## MKW (May 21, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone! Andy has been reading all of the replies and is enjoying all the attention. I take him bass fishing quite a bit, so I guess he learned something along the way. He actually thanked me for teaching him how to fish. He's having a great year with his first turkey and this big bass.
Thanks again!


----------



## DSGB (May 21, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats Andy! 
 I've never caught a bass that big.


----------



## Dub (May 21, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!!!


----------



## LJay (May 21, 2007)

Nice, Nice, Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the Big Bass and Bird.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 21, 2007)

My compliments to Andy on a fine fish!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 21, 2007)

Thats a big ole pig!


----------



## capt stan (May 21, 2007)

Man that face says it all!!! Congrats there Lil' Dude!!!!!


----------



## BassAssassin013 (May 21, 2007)

Unbelievable catch for him!  It's always good to catch a bass that weighs more than your age.  Congrats!


----------



## skinzem (May 23, 2007)

WOW, and did I say WOW, that is one fine fish..........


----------



## Derka (May 24, 2007)

great story! congratulation to you and your boy.


----------



## samcooke (May 24, 2007)

*Big fish & turkey*

The first of many more!!! Good job!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 24, 2007)

that's what i have been doing wrong ,I have been taking the riding lawnmower down to the water and all along i should have been taking the golf cart!!!

GREAT JOB ANDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunslinger_75 (May 24, 2007)

Great job young man. You too Dad for show him the love of the south.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2007)

That is really cool.  Congradulation little man on a job well done.  This means you can handle your own


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 26, 2007)

*ya'll aint gonna believe this*

Man... that is a nice Hawg... I need to learn how to Bass fish, think he could teach me.. 
Way to go... congrats on the Turkey also.


----------



## whiskers (May 26, 2007)

AWESOME FISH FOR A LITTLE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Jun 1, 2007)

Think he'd give me some fishin lessons?


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow!!! Good for him. That boy keeps it up, you will have to take out a loan for taxidermy


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Jun 1, 2007)

He's got me beat


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 3, 2007)

wonder whats got him smiling so.Thats one fine pair


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 5, 2007)

HOLY SMOKE !! That fish is as big as he is! Bet next time you go with him and take the video camera. I bet he hasn't stopped talking about that fish yet. Tell him I've been fishing for over 55 years and have NEVER caught one like that.
Definitely gotta go on his wall....or the living room wall !!
WAY TO GO ANDY !! YOU DA MAN...DA FISHERMAN !!


----------



## How2fish (Jun 29, 2007)

Outstanding!! I would have loved to watch him land that big boy!!!


----------



## MCBIG (Jul 11, 2007)

thats great to see and hear about,"teach a kid to fish and hunt and you want have to hunt for em"this made my day,
Go Andy!!!!
                                                          mike


----------



## gdaagent (Jul 11, 2007)

Man! That just really ticks me off. I'm 43 yo and haven't caught a wall hanger, yet.

Oh, well. Maybe I need to get a kid to take me fishin', instead of me taking a kid fishin'.

Congrats, big guy. That's a pretty stout fish.


----------



## chrisfire (Jul 11, 2007)

He is quite the Lil Sportsman! Way to go !


----------

